# You are the GM, what would you do?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Draft is coming up, what is the team's pressure needs? Who would you pick if you are the GM? After the draft, who would you sign, trade, or release? You are the GM, what would you do?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If I were the GM of the mavericks I would be trying to trade for Antonio Davis and Jerome Williams from the Raptors. A LaFrentz and Abdul-Wahad for Davis and Williams trade works under the cap I think and we could throw in our 1st round pick if the Raptors want a little extra.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

As the draft coming of, I would try to get another international player, someone from Russia or Yugoslavia/Szerbia. I would try to sign Karl Malone either that or Zo. I would also try to trade Lafrentz and Avery for big Z from Cleveland.

I would love my line up to be like this:

Nash/NVE/Rigawhatever
Fin/Tariq/Bell
Dirk/Najera/Griff
Mailman
Zo/Z/Evan/Bradley


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> If I were the GM of the mavericks I would be trying to trade for Antonio Davis and Jerome Williams from the Raptors. A LaFrentz and Abdul-Wahad for Davis and Williams trade works under the cap I think and we could throw in our 1st round pick if the Raptors want a little extra.


THAT would be amazing - if that "wish" could come true! The Mavs would have 2 QUALITY defensive mainstays, who also can score and giving up 2 young guys who are superfluous for the Mavs.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree that this Dallas/Toronto trade will really upgrade the Mavs line-up, I didn't see the Toronto team in a regular basis this year, but I think that even with the draft pick, the Raptors won't do it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I agree that this Dallas/Toronto trade will really upgrade the Mavs line-up, I didn't see the Toronto team in a regular basis this year, but I think that even with the draft pick, the Raptors won't do it.


Dallas could also trade the rights to their second round pick from last year.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*What I'd do*

1. Trade Avery Johnson for Fortson. Everyone in GS seems to hate him and he's a top 5 rebounder that's not a bad rebounder that's fairly young. Avery has one year left and GS wants rid of Fortson and their contracts match up almost perfectly.

2. Get Malone or Zo for your MLE.

3. Make sure that Don Sr. is still coaching next year.

That's really all you can do.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What I'd do*



> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> 
> 
> 2. Get Malone or Zo for your MLE.


Malone would be a great fit, but there is no way I would waste the midlevel exception on Zo. He hasn't played 2 out of the last 3 season. And the one year he did play he was only putting up 14 points and 8 rebounds on a horrible Heat team.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*Zo*

15.7 points and 8.4 boards is fine with me (the last year Zo played). Especially when you compare them to this year's LaFrentz (9.8 ppg and 4.3 boards) or Bradley (6.7 ppg, 5.9 boards) stats this season.

What would help most is his 2.48 bpg the last season that he played, which I think he can improve on if he concentrates totally on defense.

I agree that Malone would be a better fit, but is it harder to find a good center or a good PF?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Ummm... sure GS wants to get rid of Fortson but he is worth more than Avery JOhnson. OK, they dont throw him away for free. Lakers are also kind of interested and could offer Fox/Horry, which is a lot more than the pack of gum which the mavs are giving the Warriors for Fortson.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*Golden State*

I think that the Warriors would rather have a spot to sign a young free agent next year than an aging Fox and Horry. They're a young team and why not clear some cap space if the guy isn't playing anyways?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

But horry is a free agent, so they clear cap room anyways, and he is worth more than averry johnson


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*Horry*

Golden State won't want Horry. The Lakers will re-sign him and have him come off of the bench.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope we do get to draft Ebi. Im surprised hes so low.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

even better trade.

Mavs get: ben wallace, kurt thomas, Zeljko Rebraca

knicks get: raef lafrenz, walt williams, 2004 first round, 2003 first round

pistons get: Latrell Sprewell, Tariq abdul wahad, evan Eschmeyer,mavs 2003 second round

then trade shawn bradley, for Fortson and he can come off the bench.


knicks want to trade spree and they can draft Dwyane Wade. Pistons need a scorer and they are drafting a center. I think i evened out the trades pretty good. Then sign Vladimir Stepania and maybe jim jackson.


----------

